# 95 days to go or should I say 10 now



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 5, 2015)

yep 95 days until retirement - just don't know what I gonna do - Trust me I have bunch of crap I need to catch up on - but what first? - I won't miss the job - trust me I am done - being a jailer for the last 26 years I have seen a lot - Even found my wife in jail - stop :LOL2: she worked there too - She retired about a year and half ago after almost 26 years - Any advise from others out there that are living the good life????????????????? :beer:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 5, 2015)

well, first of all . . . . after the paperwork is done,

the more retired you get - the less free time you will have
then, the more retired you get, the less $$.$$ you will have


3 months will pass by in a nanosecond.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2015)

Party time! Now we plan a TinBoats Southern Florida get together!

Happy for you, congrats!


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 5, 2015)

Welcome to the new life. With all the things my wife has come up with in the last year and a half, I considered going back to work full time just so I could get a day off. You worked for it and you earned it, now enjoy it. Congrats.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 5, 2015)

Congratulations!

Everyone is different, but I'd consider lining up some sort of part-time employment with flexible hours.

After a few years, you can kind of miss the responsibility and company of other folks working for a (relatively) common purpose. Also, the constant companionship of one's spouse can wear on both folks, or so I'm told. :roll: 

I'd stay away from committees of volunteers doing charitable work. Getting something done on a committee is like pushing a string.

Keep your health, sense of humor, and set some moderately long-term goals.

Do well. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 6, 2015)

Jim said:


> Party time! Now we plan a TinBoats Southern Florida get together!
> 
> Happy for you, congrats!



94 =D> I am gonna keep this count down going until I reach the negatives 

been working since I was 12 been on the books since 14 - I just wonder what sleeping in might feel like :shock:


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 6, 2015)

CONGRATS! do whatever you want to do!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 6, 2015)

Lucky you and congratulations! I actually quit my job of 26 years 2 months ago so I'm pretending to be retired (too young to really be retired) but I can tell you I found a ton of stuff that needs to be done and trying to mix in boating, golfing, biking with doing house/yard work seems to have left me with less time than when I was working! But I think with the weather getting cooler, getting stuck inside might make me change my mind unless I can find enough to do inside.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 7, 2015)

93 and counting


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 8, 2015)

92 calendar days to go :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 9, 2015)

:beer: 91 :beer:


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 9, 2015)

There's a fine line between torturing yourself and steeling yourself for the final sprint to the finish. I was recently going through some stuff and found my "short calendar" from my service days. I made a little sign that I could write how many days left with a grease pencil so it could be updated every day. Apparently I despaired at 494 days because that was the number of days remaining on the sign when I quit!

I've been retired for 16 months. Lots of people have lots of advice and you can take it or leave it as you wish. I don't have any advice but have learned some things.

#1 Retirement is awesome
#2 Working is for chumps
#3 I don't get out fishing nearly as often as I thought I would

I had thought when I retired it might be fun to keep a journal or blog (I hate that word - sounds like something coughed up) to record this entirely new period in my life. I soon realized there were some problems with the idea: a.) I was too lazy to do it and b.) my life wasn't interesting enough to merit keeping track of. Anyway, enough rambling. You're gonna make it to the other side where new expressions such as "he's _only_ 70" will begin to enter your lexicon. Good luck.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 9, 2015)

LOL yes, *"blog" sounds like something a cat coughed up.*


I will reiterate again - the more retired you get, the less free time you will have.
My "first" retirement was when I retired from the US Navy @ 38 years old.
my "second" retirement was @62 to draw SS.
I guess my "final" retirement will come when I can no longer take care of myself
and someone has to tell me I have on mis-matched socks and my fly is open. LOL







.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 9, 2015)

The weather was nice the last 2 days so after spending most of the week priming/painting new shed siding panels I got out both days for a couple of hours of beach chair fishing in the boat. It's not easy trying to net a smallmouth while staying seated in your beach chair! :lol: Hopefully, this is what you'll have to look forward to in 90 something days!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 14, 2015)

86 days to go - now I have to deal HR and all that crap :beer:


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 15, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> 86 days to go - now I have to deal HR and all that crap :beer:



Seems like the type of HR issue a person would like to have. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 16, 2015)

SumDumGuy said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > 86 days to go - now I have to deal HR and all that crap :beer:
> ...



Trust me I am not complaining - 84 more to go :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 22, 2015)

78 more days :beer:


----------



## DMGO (Nov 2, 2015)

Come on...where's the countdown? I know LOTS of us are watching this thread...


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2015)

When's the party?


----------



## DMGO (Nov 2, 2015)

What's your exit date? 12/31/2015? Then 59 more days. I'm getting ready to stop working, too. I retired from the Postal Service on 12/31/2004, but was offered a part-time job right afterward. I've been there ever since, but only about 10 hours a week. It's easy, and if anyone pisses me off, I know I can just walk away. Can't believe I've had this part-time gig over TEN years. (nearly 11) Keep counting. I'm watching with you.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 2, 2015)

01/08/2016 at 1500 hours is the date and time - that leaves me with 67 days 6 hours and 54 minutes from right now but who is counting :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jim said:


> When's the party?



Anytime you want :beer:


----------



## Stubborn Dutchman (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess it is up to me to mention some of the downsides to retirement.  You never get any days off anymore and NO MORE vacations! What's a weekend? All of a sudden you realize you don't know what day of the week it is. :shock: Then you remember you don't care what day it is! :mrgreen: 

Here's to good health and a long and happy retirement! =D>


----------



## DMGO (Nov 2, 2015)

No more calling in sick, either. (I did that a LOT my last year)


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 2, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> yep 95 days until retirement - just don't know what I gonna do - Trust me I have bunch of crap I need to catch up on - but what first? - I won't miss the job - trust me I am done - being a jailer for the last 26 years I have seen a lot - Even found my wife in jail - stop :LOL2: she worked there too - She retired about a year and half ago after almost 26 years - Any advise from others out there that are living the good life????????????????? :beer:


Hang in there!!!! You'll make it!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I am down to 57 days and I meet with HR at 0930 this morning :beer:


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 12, 2015)

Congratulations on your retirement ! I'm in the planning stages now myself ...... only 10 years to go lol 
Good luck to you and God Bless.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 25, 2015)

44 more days :beer:


----------



## KMixson (Nov 25, 2015)

After retirement don't do anything that will get you "thrown into jail". :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 26, 2015)

KMixson said:


> After retirement don't do anything that will get you "thrown into jail". :LOL2:



I will try but you never know :LOL2:


----------



## ragufishfirst (Nov 29, 2015)

'm quite a ways from retirement However I would say keep up your health and get plenty of exercise .Enjoy life you have earned it.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been retired now for 16 years. I recommend it highly.

I was "bored" after one year and I thought I should go back.... just one day a week. To keep my hand in, as they say. Quite willing to work for $1.00 a day. (My son took over my business).

Well, that didn't work. In my profession, you are either there 5 or 6 days a week, or you are retired. 

After a few futile months of not really being helpful to anyone, and trying to work short days on a short week, I chose to stay with the retirement mode.

I did spend the last 20 years of employment working with new retirees. What I learned from them was that all of them had too much time on their hands for a while. However, after one year, nearly all of them said " I don't know how I had time to work...I am SO busy now!"

You will quickly find lots of things to do, but you might have to reach out for them. Sitting at home watching daytime TV will either cause you to get drunk often, or fight with your wife. Either choice can shorten your retirement time (and life) measurably.

No one will knock on your door and ask if you can come out and play. Well, maybe another fisherman might, but that's about it. Volunteer; join the YMCA; get involved with a local wood-working group; join Toastmasters and learn something completely new.

Heck, a couple of years ago, at age 73, I decided that I should go act in a play. I had never done any such thing unless you count doing a reading in English class at age 16.

I thought they could use me as a "spear-holder" or "doorman" or something light and easy. Wound up with the second lead in "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest". Two months out of my shortened life, but.... it was great!

There is no end to the things that you have before you. Choose wisely and you will KNOW why you are retired, and why you never want to go back to work again.

Now that I have six Saturdays, and one Sunday every week...life is pretty great. 

regards, richg99


----------



## DMGO (Nov 30, 2015)

Now, THAT is a major success story


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 10, 2015)

richg99 said:


> I've been retired now for 16 years. I recommend it highly.
> 
> I was "bored" after one year and I thought I should go back.... just one day a week. To keep my hand in, as they say. Quite willing to work for $1.00 a day. (My son took over my business).
> 
> ...




Rich - all great advise - Now I am down to 29 calendar days


----------



## Rumblejohn (Dec 10, 2015)

Getting close to "D" day. Keep a positive attitude, take good care of your health and family, and things will work out fine. I have been retired for two years now, and I don't know how I ever had time to work! 
Just remember, if you don't finish what you are doing today you can finish tomorrow. Don't worry about the bucket list, do what you feel comfortable with.

Best of luck,

John


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 17, 2015)

Down to 22 days and counting :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well it is a true count down now with only 10 calendar days to go. Going to spend the next two days in the woods with my son and buddy looking for deer and hogs, then back to work on Monday the 4th and then FRIDAY is it :beer:


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Good for you. Saturday would be your first day of freedom, however it is a Saturday.

Monday would be the first work day on which you did not have to go to work. Anything planned for that very special day?

richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 29, 2015)

I may go do some hunting/scouting in an area I plan on hunting allot more or just set there and look at my wife smiling, she has been retired for just over two years now (poking fun at me as I leave for work everyday) and I think the smiling thing will worry her a bit.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Well, she may be looking back, and thinking about the old wive's adage...


"I married you for better or worse, but not for lunch"

richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 29, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Well, she may be looking back, and thinking about the old wive's adage...
> 
> 
> "I married you for better or worse, but not for lunch"
> ...



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well this is it - turning in all my crap today and taking tomorrow off - that's all folks :beer: :beer:


----------



## richg99 (Jan 7, 2016)

Congratulations. Worked hard. Worked long. Now, time for you. 

Well done.
richg99


----------



## overboard (Jan 7, 2016)

Another one here that is wondering how I ever had time to work!
Enjoy retirement, you earned it.
My biggest problems now: deciding to go trout fishing, shad fishing, walleye fishing, or turkey hunting, since they are all at the same time! :lol:


----------



## KMixson (Jan 7, 2016)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Well this is it - turning in all my crap today and taking tomorrow off - that's all folks :beer: :beer:



You lucky dog. When you wake up tomorrow morning think of me, working my fingers to the bone out in the elements still having years to go before retirement. Well Congrats! :LOL2:


----------



## Snowshoe (Jan 8, 2016)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Well this is it - turning in all my crap today and taking tomorrow off - that's all folks :beer: :beer:




I got tired of all the BS at the prison, so I called in sick the last week.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 11, 2016)

Well, How was your first day of retirement? Curious minds want to know?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, happy retirement! Only 36ish more years for me......


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 13, 2016)

Right now it does not feel real - today being wednesday I did some yard work and plan on doing the same tomorrow - I think it will kick in when I get my first retirement check (Feb 29th)


----------



## richg99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Six Saturdays...One Sunday.... each week. 

It is a change of pace from pulling our wagons for 40 years or more. I rather like it!

richg99


----------

